# new



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all 
just thought i would say hello, we live in central portugal in the Tomar area. we run an information website that offers free advice for anyone looking to relocate to Portugal called; 
gekkoportugal com 
Please take a look and feel free to get intouch if you need any help or info.
regards
Derek


----------

